# Russian Squat



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Right, fancy a change and my squat needs work. Cant seem to get away from the mention of Smolov at the moment so going to be doing a Smolov-esq style squatting program for the next 3-4 months. Only reason i wont be following Smolov to the letter is the fact i work a 40+hour week, have a young family and getting to the gym 4 days a week every week is a bit of a non starter.

This is Smolov as written by Pavel

http://www.ontariostrongman.ca/Resources/training/smolovsquatcycle.htm

Ill be starting at the beginning with the introductory microcycle which lasts 2 weeks as of 26-11-09, as i cant get to the gym on 3 consecutive days, ill be doing the first 3 days over the first 3 training sessions i can.

Ill try and record the squats and how i feel about them as best i can and will be open to comments critique, but if we can leave anything off topic out of the thread it would be a help lads and lasses, i know how you lot can get.

Any questions etc, im on the PM too.

Right, starting stats.

27

6'4

275lbs and flabby

Natural

Best unequipped squat = 200kg. Thats just a belt. no knee wraps.

Along with the squat cycle, ill be doing work on triceps and Lats to try and overcome a bench plateau i have. Ill probably keep Deadlift training to a minimum, ill work on that later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Micro introduction cycle

27th November 2009-11-27

65% x8 x3

130kgx8

130kgx8

130kgx8

70%x5

140kg x5

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0004.flv

75%x2 x2

150kgx2

150kgx2

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0005.flv

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0006.flv

80%x1

160x1

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0007.flv

Thoughts?

Easy. Volume is fine, weights are more than manageable. Looking forward to Sunday.

Ive got videos that im uploading at the moment. will get them up for all to see.

Additional work

VCG bench

50x5

70x5

100kgx5

100kgx5

100kgx5

12-14" grip, flat back. Explosive concentric, split second pause.

Weighted abs

40kg x12 x3

Underhand grip BO Rows

80kgx8 x3

Cuban press

30kgx10 x3

SLDL

80kgx8 x3, Fast concentric, focus on glutes & Ham activation


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Right, day 2

Weights and reps are as day 1, so wont wright them all out again.

65%x8 x3

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0007.flv

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0008.flv

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0009.flv

70%x5

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0011.flv

75%x2 x2

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0012.flv

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013.flv

80% x1

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0014.flv

Thoughts?

Probably shouldn't have done the SLDLs on Friday, lower back was a little sore, Adductor's arnt used to the volume! lol

Still manageable, looking forward to the next one.

Additional work

Just some lighter stuff,

some dynamic DB work,

24kg DBs x 20, focus on speed, elbows tucked, palms facing.

24kg DBs x20

28kg DBs x20

Heavy DB rows.

50kg x5 each side

60kg x3

60kg x3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting journal, subscribed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Day after day 2 training.

If anything i feel better today than i did yesterday. Legs feel spot on, lower backs recovered, adductor's are fine.

Will be trying to get to the gym today for day 3, then its 3 days of lunges, not sure if these should be weighted or not? ill be doing some research today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, Day 3 training.

Squats at

70%x5 x4sets (140kg)

75%x3 (150kg)

80%x2 x2sets (160kg)

90%x1 (180kg)

Unfortunately, i didnt charge my phone, so no vids this time.

Ive worked out im not used to volume! lol the first sets were harder than the rest. Had some slight lower back pumping/stiffness, but only allowing 30hours between workouts will probably do that.

Next 3 days are spent doing lunges to stretch the quads. So ill do some of them then.

All in all, still very manageable. And to be honest the next week should be too. The idea in the original smolov is to be able to do atleast one set of 5 with 80%, so for the next 3 workouts im thinking something like,

1 = 5 sets at 75%, aim for 5x5

2 = aim for 5x5 at 80%

3 = Depending on where i get to with the above, ill either up it to 85% for 5x5 or stick at 80%. I think if i can get 3 5s out with 80% ill up it, less than 3 and ill stay the same. but we will see.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Right, still feeling good. Legs are on top form, Been doing some bodyweight lunges and stretching so that might have helped. Ill probably do some light lunges tonight and have a bit bench before starting week 2 on Friday.

If anything, its my shoulders and upper back letting me down at the moment. Had a couple of twinges but cramming Glutamine down my face so that should sort it.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Smolov is an excellent routine, however, as you're aware it's not to be taken lightly.

I gave it a go a couple of years ago, and while my squat was going up, the demands were to much for me and my lifestyle (same as you, long hours, kid etc), so I had to stop.

It's well worth a go though.

Good luck pal.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for this link mate, pure gold!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Smolov is an excellent routine, however, as you're aware it's not to be taken lightly.
> 
> I gave it a go a couple of years ago, and while my squat was going up, the demands were to much for me and my lifestyle (same as you, long hours, kid etc), so I had to stop.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it seems brutal. As i said earlier, ill not be able to follow it to the letter. more often than not itll be 3 sessions a week but ill be aiming for 4. I love the idea of the loading schedules though.

No one workout seems to over the top. im used to squatting over 95% for doubles, so triples at 85% should be fine, when i start adding 15kg that might change! lol

No probs Blutos


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I did it a couple of years ago, and it was brutal. I found the higher rep stuff (4x9 and 5x7) the most difficult actually. Very effective though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Im finding that already big. I can cope with heavy singles and double, even triples, but 5 and above im blowing out my ass.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i nearly missed this. good luck with it it'll be really hard but hang in there, in the end it will have been worth it. some people look at this routine & think it'll be easy (usually retarded people) but i'v seen LOTS of weightlifters start it but never finish. i was too much of a p#ssy to even try it so hats of to you.

reps for posting up videos.... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Cheers gold.

Providing i stay fit ill be working my ass off to get as far through it as i can. dont think the first 4 weeks look too bad,

Vids are for any comments on form etc. Ignore the belly! ill sort than when i can be bothered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

well, did a load of lunges and a few front squats last night. nothing with any sort of weight, just concentrating on stretching etc.

Did a bit of a benching, worked up to 5 triples at 120, missed a 3rd rep on 125. Found if i bring my grip in around 3/4" (a finger width) on each side i get alot more tricep involvment and it takes alot of stress of my shoulders. which is nice.

Sod it, friday will be [email protected] 75%


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I did smolov but used the bench as my squat grows on anything but my bench was plateu for over a year and it worked wonders - beat the hell out of me and my shoulders though


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Dont fancy trying that just yet glen. I really need to beast my triceps for a few months to get my bench up, Triceps and lats, as far as i can tell, are the basis of big benching. Once i get over this hump i might employ some of the principles for my bench.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Right, had a bit of a nightmare over the weekend, was planning on starting week 2 on friday (a couple of days early) but just couldnt get to the gym, Wife, work. but sod it. ill get there one day soon! lol

Did some dynamic work (jumps) and lunges while my daughter had a nap, but other than that, not a great deal has been done since Wednesday! Planning on going tomorrow and wednesday, squatting 75% for 5x5 then 80% for 5x5 with any luck. may be able to get o the gym On friday again, if i can walk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, managed to get to the gym last night.

*Week 2*

There doesnt appear to be any fixed structure to week to, the idea is to get atleast 1 set of 5 with 80-85% of my 1RM. so my idea was to do 5x5 with 75% then 80% then 85%

Workout 1

5x5 with 75% (150kg)

First 3 sets were very easy. last 2 were getting harder, but i recon i still had atleast 3-4 reps in the tank on each set.

No vids again, will get some tonight of 5x5 @ 80%

Finished off with some tricep strength work, heavy DB press's


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

On another note, Ive noticed my feet are starting to be a bit duck toe'd (pointing out) which i can only assume is a direct result of me squatting with a wide stance as ive been squatting for years with a narrow stance and my feet have always been dead straight.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

*Week 2 workout 2*

so , 80% so 5x5.

160kg

1st set was pretty comfortable (vid) 2nd and 3rd were getting a bit heavier, 4th set my form was going so i left it there.

Followed the above with some lat work, BO row, 1 arm rows and some chins.

legs feel like jelly today, looking forward to friday!

vid of 1st set. http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0015.flv


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good goin mate interested in how you get on with that routine:thumbup1: i started a 5x5 on basic lifts to try and boost the plateau i am currently at so this looks a good alternative to try soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Well just keep checking back mate. planning on running over crimbo (plenty of food and recovery time! lol)


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> *Week 2 workout 2*
> 
> so , 80% so 5x5.
> 
> ...


you should be well chuffed with your progress, 1 little bump in the road is f#ck all to worry about. i never tried them (i was a pussy) & even reading/watching your progress is making my legs tired. if you get to the end the mods might send you a couple of hookers for the night?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Quick update, not been to the gym since wednesday. Office crimbo party on Friday, Mrs been working all weekend and no babysitter to be had.l Will be going tomorrow.

Upper back is feeling this already. Think i may have trapped something in my right shoulder as ive had a bit of a pain down my right arm for a few days. Going to get a good back crack later on which will sort it out hopefully.

Legs are fine, have been fine since friday.

Roll on crimbo when i can get to the gym when i feel like it for 3 weeks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, was at gym last night, wasnt really 'feeling it' with my shoulder pain and was a bit ****ed off with various things so wasnt looking forward to a good workout.

Warmed up to 160 (80%) and still wasnt feeling great.

First set at 85%x5 (170kg) was ok

Second set was much better, had more control over the bar, lifts flew up.

Third set was better again

Fourth set was a grind.

Fifth set was more of a grind but still managed the 5

Very happy with that.

Did some bench afterwards, couple of sets of ten just to remind me how to bench, and 2 heavy doubles.

This wasnt really for anything other than trying not to forget how to bench properly. However, after not benching with a comp grip and arch for a couple of weeks, its surprising how easy a 95% double actually was. Guess the tricep and lat work is paying off, Actually, come to think of it, my lats seemed to be doing a huge amount of work getting the bar off my chest, I could feel them fireing and shooting my arms up. Tip for anyone wanting a bigger bench! work your lats!

Very happy, especially since the pain in my shoulder is now gone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

*Base Mesoscycle -Week 1 workout 1*

First workout proper is 4 sets of 9 at 70% 1RM. (140kg for me)

Wasnt in the best frame of mind yesterday, maybe an 8 out of 10, Rushed my warm up a bit too. No idea why.

Anyway, 1st set i was a bit rushed, not too bad though.

2nd set, again, a bit rushed, my feet didnt feel planted correctly. still, 9 done.

3rd set, worst set by far, they all went up but i wasnt happy.

4th set, best set by far, much more in control.

Averagely happy with the above. i do not like high reps! lol

Did some lat work, BO rows, low rows. Think ill do a good bench workout before crimbo, im pretty happy with the effect this lat and tricep work is having on my bench.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

*Base Mesocycle week 1 workout 2*

75% for 5 sets of 7 (150kg)

This thing really isnt for the faint hearted.

Phone didnt have much life in but managed to record 2nd and 4th set (below)

Finally got myself some proper squat shoes (what a revelation they are!) and this was my first session in them. Pretty happy.

All in all i really enjoyed this session, very hard work but worth it. Lower back is starting to feel the brunt of my DOMS. Might have to get the Mrs to give me a massage.

80% for 7 sets of 5 on sunday! O Joy!

2nd set

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0017.flv

4th set

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0018.flv


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

80% 5 x 7

160kg

All sets done, in pain. vids to follow


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

*Base Mesocycle week 1 workout 4*

10x3 with 85% (170kg)

Didnt get any vid of this one but bloody enjoyed it! Seems like your squatting forever!

Comments from training partners seem to be form was getting better throughout the sets so im happy with that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

*Base mesocycle week 1 overview*

Right, well, week 1 is under my belt now, and to be honest ive really enjoyed it. 4 heavy squat sessions in 6 days is hard work, however DOMS have been less than i expected. Yes, i am stiff, and my lower back has taken a pounding but thats only to be expected when doing such a high volume.

Its actually amazing how much of my body aches from primarily just squatting. I know squats are a total body exercise, but you dont really feel that way untill a week like this. My shoulders and traps seem to have exploded, my biceps feel drained, obviously quads, hams, glutes are feeling pretty battered, but im eating like its going out of fashion at the moment so im sure ill be fine. Foreams, lats, abs all feel like ive been paying them special attention, this thing really isnt for the faint hearted!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You are giving me the itch to do the base mesocycle again, you evil man


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

what would it look like? my only problem with it is not benching and deadlifting  other wise i would jump at it


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, you could still add some benching in there, for instance, after the 4 sets of 9 squat day. I would avoid the deads though, as your lower back will be fried.

Not benching for 3 weeks isn't going to negatively affect your bench unless you are a beginner.... and if it does, you will get it back within a couple of weeks of training it again.

I recall when I did it, I got a lot stronger and more confident on squats, and no other lift suffered. In fact, I'd have to check my logs as it was a while back, but I'm pretty sure my bench actually went up a bit, despite not actually benching.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, back online now so heres an update on week 2.

*Base mesoscycle week 2*

*Workout 1*

4 sets of 9 with 70%+10kg so 150kg for me.

Done crimbo eve.

Right, first set was ok, but after the second set my lower back felt ****ed! tried a 3rd but there was no way i was going to get through it, pulled something in my lower right back, just above my glute. No big issue, left the squats there and have a couple of days off over crimbo

*Workout 2*

5 sets of 7 with 75% + 10kg - 160kg

comfortable-ish. i mean, you know your working hard.

*Workout 3*

7 sets of 5 with 80% + 10kg - 170kg

I think this is the most ive ever squatted for 5. Had a quick look back over my old training notes and couldnt see anything above 150 for 5 actually. but i havnt lifted in 5s for a while.

I like the lower rep stuff!

*Workout 4*

10 sets of 3 with 85% + 10kg = 180kg

Considering i was working with a 1RM of 200, 180 for 3 seemed very easy. 10 sets of it takes its toll mind!

*Overview*

Also, my 'coach' was in on one of the sessions and tweaked my stance a bit, im squatting alot more upright now.

Barring the little twinge on workout 1 im still very happy with progress and with the workout itself. One or 2 little things are starting to arise though.

Im actually getting a red line/graze across my back from the bar being on there so much. can be a pain at the start of a session.

My right shoulder is doing my head in, im trying to fit in some shoulder pre/rehab work to keep it strong but im in pain. First time ive had any pain in the last 4 years or so really.

My calfs are getting very tight. Going to have to start doing some more stretches, for whole body really. used to do them religiously, should really gwt back into it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

corbuk said:


> what would it look like? my only problem with it is not benching and deadlifting  other wise i would jump at it


Corbuk, the link to the whole program is on my first post. the base mesocycle is a 3week program with a 1rm test at the end of week 4 (if you want)

Id stay clear of deadlifting, i tried it during the 2week intro cycle and it nearly crippled me.

although im not posting it up, im doing some assistance work for my bench most sessions, focussing on tricep and lat strength to try and get my numbers on that up a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

*Base mesocycle week 3*

*
workout 1*

4 x 9s with 70%+15kg (155kg)

Bloody hell! these nearly killed me. Very hard session, i was exhausted after each set.

Deffinately the hardest session so far. Im deffinately not suited to doing lots of reps, tons of sets i can manage, high reps I really hate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

*Workout 2*

This was last Friday, spent all weekend laying a wood floor so didnt get a session in.

5 sets of 7 with 165kg

Been concentrating on lifting slower this week, which is hard as hell with these weights.

All sets done, Looking forward to next week and the 1RM test.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well done on nearly finishing the base. Are you doing a switch mesocycle or just deload then straight to next phase?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright Wee G, Cheers. Im trying to stick as close to the origional as possible so will be doing the switching cycle, which as far as i can make out is speed speed and speed. Although ive seen one guy doing heavy negative aswell, so i need to look into it a bit further.

Ive got just over a week so i should be able to come up with something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

*Workout 3*

7 sets of 5 with 80%+15kg - 175kg

Spent all weekend laying a floor and it really did show last night. I was fatigued but i soldiered on.

All sets done, took some ****ing doing though. Definitely the hardest workout so far, although perversely i enjoyed it more than the sets of 7 or 9.

10 triples next, bring it on bitches!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike,

I just did speed Sq off box, banded speed Sq, power snatch and box jumps during the switch. Box SQ was 45% 1RM for triples, banded was 45% with 40Kg-ish band tension at top. P snatch light enough that I could really "HIT" it, about 80% 3RM from triples.

cheers,

G


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds good WeeG. Havnt got any bands and sort of funds at the moment so will look at something else to fill that hole.

Out of interest. Did you gain much in the way of kg's on your squat doing this? go the whole way through?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike,

I actually ran it for deadlift and push press at the same time mate :laugh:

Both went up a fair wee bit, about 10% overall.

I ran it right through but followed with a wee taper in to mostly event work for strongman comp....2001 Allhallows novice iirc, was a long time ago!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Canny, 10% sounds good. sure i could get that, im aiming for more though. My squat really needs to come up if im going to qualify for the British finals this year.

Not sure id like to do it for more than one lift at a time though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Last night should have been the last session of week 3 but i had to have a short session for various reasons and didnt want to rush it, so ill be squatting friday and did a bench session last night instead.

Was pretty happy with my bench, hit a PB (only 2.5kg but jesus thats more than the last few months!) and all that after not really doing a comp style bench in around 6 weeks.

Guess that goes to show i have weak tris and Lats because thats what ive been working on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

So, last night was 10 triples again. 185kg which turns out is 92.5% of my 1RM. which i think is alot for a single set of 3 let alone 10 of the ****ers!

Hard, very hard. My shoulders are now red raw and legs feel like logs. reminiscent of the feeling following 20 reppers.

I got a couple of vids for you, sets 9&10 actually because i know you dont want to sit through all 10 of them.

Looking forward to a new 1RM test next week.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice work Capitan.

Good bench as well, seems really common for load of people; drop comp style bench, bring up triceps, lats and speed bench = bigger comp bench.

Enjoy not squatting for a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Set 9

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0007-1.flv

Set 10 (sorry about the angle)

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0008-1.flv

And please ignore the gut, dont need to make weight untill June so sod it at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Wee.

Cheers pal, hows all that high volume stuff going? ill have to have a peek at your journal.

Yeah, pretty pleased with my bench. Recon ive got atleast another 5kg in it too if i warm up properly and not do to many reps. Which would be nice.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hips up first on some of them. Nothing drastic tho.

Gut? That's not a gut mate! I could show you some pics of a gut but let's just leave it eh.

Nice place you train in btw.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah wee, tends to be a little problem of mine but im working on it. Shows when im really done in.

Yeah, gyms not bad, and because its council run when i place at the British I get to use it for free! lol


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Doing great, some real progress.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

cheers Blutos.

We will see if this thing actually works on Friday!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I feel poo.

That is all.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

What's up with ya? You ill? Over-reaching? Raging Vaginitis aka Fear of the Squat?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Bit ill, just not 100%

Hardly trained in a week, just some lightish bench and assistance work.

im getting squat withdrawl i think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

well, decided to fill myself up with caffine on friday and go and lift some heavy ****.

Worked up from just the bar to a first PB attempt at 205kg (5kg pb) went down, went up. Had a little dip of the head at the bottom, but nothing major. Far too easy!

Second PB attempt was at 215kg. Too easy again

Third PB attempt was 227.5kg (was thinking on the way to the gym that id have liked to get 500lbs by the end of the plan) Bar felt lighter than i expected on my back. Moved easily out of the racks. Hit around 3" below depth and it went straight back up. The general consensus around the gym is that 240kg should be well within my reach (and was even loaded on the bar) but i thought id leave it at that. 3 squat pbs in one day is enough.

So, in 6 weeks of training my squat has gone from a hard 200kg to an easy as fook 227.5kg. a 13.5% gain.

My aim for my squat this *year* was a RAW 250. Now its a raw 250 by the end of this program.

Ill get the vids up on Monday.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup yup. Nice one mate, kinda saw that coming when you got all your reps on the first phase with no issues. Well done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

205

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=205Kg.flv

215

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=215Kg.flv

227.5

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=500lbs.flv

Happy as fook


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers Wee. looking forward to doing the next 6 weeks now.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Your 227.5 looked VERY smooth mate, amazingly easy for a PB weight. Superb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, well it was my first speed session last night. The squat rack was busy so did some benching first. 5 doubles with 95% 1RM. All nice and easy. After Smolov im going to be concentrating on Bench for a bit. Ill still squat and work deads in too, but main focus will be on Bench as its **** poor.

Shoulder width stance speed squats. 100kg 5x3 slow down explosive up

Wide stance box squats 110kg 5x2 slow down, slight pause, explosive

Wednesday will be jumps and power snatch/cleans probably. Might do some deadlifts too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Wee G said:


> Your 227.5 looked VERY smooth mate, amazingly easy for a PB weight. Superb.


cheers Wee. I was very surprised how easy it was to be honest. Deffinately have alot more in the tank but seeing as it was nearly 30kg more than id ever lifted before already i didnt want to push it to far too soon. If the 250 at the end of the intense mesocycle is that easy ill be aiming for 300raw by the end of the year. Now that would be nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Speed session 2

well, it was supposed to be speed session 2, but i decided to do some deadlifts to kick off.

Worked up to what i was going to do for working sets (240kg) but it felt light. So, did 260 instead (which is a 10kg PB) And that was easy as too.

Me thinks i need to work this high frequency high volume stuff into a conjugated periodisation plan for the 12odd weeks following the end of Smolov. It seems to agree with me at the moment.

Did some cleans (around 80kg) and some snatches (70kg - god ive gone all inflexible again!) afterwards but it was a bit half ****d as i was rushing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, first week of the Intense Mesocycle.

Jesus! they wernt kidding when they named it intense!

Workout 1 consisted of

[email protected]% (150kg) which is fine

[email protected]% (172.5kg) Which is a heavy old weight

3 sets of 4 @ 85% (195kg) which when a few weeks ago was your 1RM is ****ing brutal!

Didnt manage the final set of 5 with 195, i would have been squashed by it!

Tips for next run through.

2 weeks is too long to do speed work. take a week off instead and do some benching.

Wednesday is looming.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

*Intense mesocycle - Workout 2*

This, was supposed to be the hardest workout of week 1. and i actually found it much easier than Mondays. Maybe Monday prepped me for it? id like to think its that rather than the unholy amount of caffeine i swallowed on the way to the gym?! yeah. definitely due to Monday.

60% x 3 (140kg) easy, strong reps

70% x 3 (160kg) again, easy ****

80% x 4 (185kg) not bad at all, still very manageble

90% x 3(207.5kg) you know youve got some weight on your back by the 3rd one., but fine.

85% x 5 (195kg) 2 sets. Both fine, took some work grinding out the last couple, but nothing i havnt done before.

Pretty happy with that. all sets done. less doms today than Tuesday. Bring on Friday!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

well done mate - 2nd session is always easier when you havent hit your SQ with heavy loads for a while -the first sessions regrooves you, gets the CNS firing correctly etc and leaves an "impression" that makes technique better on the 2nd session as well. \

Thats a good reason to never deliberately miss a squat as well, always end a session on a good rep if you can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Cheers Wee. Yeah, i wasnt happy on Monday felt like i was going to get squashed but last night was fine.

I wouldnt say, at this point, the workouts are any more intense than the base mesocycle. But im sure ive got plenty time for that to change, although it didnt feel like that on Monday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Intense mesocycle week 1 day 3

65%x4 (150kg) fine

70%x4 (160kg) fine

80%x4 (185kg) 5 sets. All fine. had to grind out the last set but no worries.

First week was fine. Even managed to get in a bench session on Sunday and hit a 10kg PB which was nice. British Qualification should be easy now.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> British Qualification should be easy now.


Excellent news.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, finally managed to do session 1 of week 2 last night, but I wasnt right.

first few sets were fine, but as there was alot of people squatting last night, maybe the waits between sets were a bit long.

1 managed 1 set of 3 at 207.5kg but after that my knee, quad and foot couldnt take another set. So did some close grip bench. 3 doubles at 130kg. Felt better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Intense cycle 1 week 2 workout 2

65%x3 (150ktg) easy fine, warm up.

75%x3 (172.5kg) no probs

85%x3 (195.5) fine

90%x 3, 3 sets (207.5) all reps done. medium pace. cut one a bit short and lost balance slightly on another. but they all went up.

95% x 3 (217.5) Heavy, bloody heavy after all that lot ^ all 3 went up fine though.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Good work with smolov mate 

Where are you at now with it, sorry but havn't got time to read through the journal - are you doing the full 13 weeks?

If you enjoy smolov I reckon you'd enjoy sheiko


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright mate.

Im currently in the middle of week 2 the intense mesocycle. which is a 4 week cycle before you do a peaking week and comp simulation/1RM test.

Its going alright, ive struggled with the last couple of weeks with work and family commitments getting in the way of training, but im sure ill get another few kgs on my back before the end of it.

Ill have to have a look at Shieko. Any links for me?? Was going to do a westside-esq routine while i cut a bit of the flabby stuff out ready to do some comps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Crap session yesterday, head was up my **** all day with work.

Should have done 4 5s at 207.5. did one set of 4. legs didnt feel right. head wasnt right. thought i better leave it.

Probably due to the fact i did some heavy deads on sunday. shouldn't have squatted to be honest but **** it.

did some fast CG bench. Im really enjoying CG benching at the moment. its really helping my comp style bench.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

an overview

sheiko forum

some of the programs


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Legs were ruined on Wednesday. so i didnt squat. i decided to bench instead.

3 doubles and 1 single at 95% 1RM

Pulldowns, 5x5 at 117kg.

JM press. 40kg, bloody hell!

1Arm row 50kg 5x5

OHP 70kg 3x8

Happy enough with that.

Squats tonight. i need to squat


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

It is the point after all 

You seem to be over-reaching too early.

Some suggestions...

L-glut in water 5g dose 5 per day.

Increase protein / BCAA intake.

Contrast bathing / showering (1 min hot then 1 min cold, repeat several times) twice a day.

Some kind of wet heat (sauna / whirlpool) 2-3 times a week.

Some kind of massage once a week.

Light static stretching every day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers Wee.

Over stretching? maybe. i am finding it difficult to get in the groove with the second half of this program.

Protein intake is up compared to normal.

Ill get on the glutamine.

Got some BCAAS coming on Monday

I have contrast showers post training for around 15-20mins. ill look at having them on non training days too.

Yeah, i need to do some stretching. used to do quite alot but its fallen by the wayside a bit. Might get a foam roller too. although dont think ill be able to grab one before the end of the program.

Massage would be nice. ill have to see what the Mrs can do as pennies are a bit tight.

Anyway, last nights squats.

Anyway, training!

Should have been 5x5 at 207.5, but the small plates had walked away so it was 210kg. i did a 5 a 4 and a 3 before a twinge on the front of one knee and the back of the other. Left squats there and did some CG bench.

Im missing alot of reps off the heaviest sets at the moment which I dont like, and its on my mind, i hate failing! However, 10 weeks ago, i could squat 210 for 1 let alone a 5. so i have to look on the positive side.

Im sure your right on the recovery side of things. im not taking care of myself as much as i should at the moment. This week is going to be all about active recovery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

ive also just noticed this quote in the smolov program.

If you are not in a good enough shape to handle such a macho work load and you feel very tired by the end of week two merciful coach Feduleyev shall let you reduce the weight by 5-7% in all sets without cutting back on the sets or repetitions.

To be honest, that doesnt sound like a bad idea.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

If you're missing reps then yeh do it, you want to be hitting every single rep thats on the program

so what stage are you at now then mate? you're doing the full program?

what was your 1 rep squat before you started, and now?

I'll defo be doing smolov again in the summer, but whether to do the base meso or the whole thing... i'll be watching to see how it goes for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

ive got 2 weeks left of the intense mesoscycle.

After the base mesocycle my squat had gone from a balls out 200kg to a comfortable 227.5kg (it was very comfortable, i should have done alot more) so not mega weight, but its going in the right direction.

Yeah, doing the whole thing.

Id like to think i could get 250 by the end of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyway, i was in early yesterday (alone) so did some DLs. 5 doubles at 250kg. Which was nice.

Vid of 3rd set.

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-1.flv

Most ive ever doubled, so happy.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> ive got 2 weeks left of the intense mesoscycle.
> 
> After the base mesocycle my squat had gone from a balls out 200kg to a comfortable 227.5kg (it was very comfortable, i should have done alot more) so not mega weight, but its going in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Incredible gain for 3 weeks!! You used a weight lower than your 1 rep max, or your actual? When I first did smolov I used a weight I could just about double..

I'm thinking of doing smolov again in July, by then I expect I will have squatted 200, so will probably be basing it off a number around there.

Very well done.

Strong deadlifting too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

For the base mesocycle i used my balls out 1RM. For the Intense mesocycle i used the 227.5kg i did after the end of the base mesocycle, which as i say, was a comfortable lift.

I think im going to drop a few KGs off the top sets for the next week, then ill up it again to prescribed percentages for the last week if i feel good.

O, and cheers. I was a happy lad yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Mrs is driving my ****ing mad! Told me Monday ,lunchtime that she was working till 8 so i couldnt go to gym, no issue, went on Sunday so ill have a good rest and train on wednesday. And this morning as im packing my Gym bag, its, "dont forget to pick Morgan up!" forget?? how the **** can i forget when i didnt know i was?!?

****ing women!

2 missed sessions now. i would have went yesterday if id ****ing known!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

at least she's working mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

True, but it would be nice of her to let me know when shes working.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Things are not going my way at the moment.

Nearly a week off training due to Mrs, Forgot all my gear on Friday so didnt have a clue what i waws meant to be doing and ended up squeezing into my squat suit (30mins it took to get in properly!) and doing some singles. Worked up to 250 with wraps on and just about hit depth. But was sooo easy to get back up. like there was nothing there actually. Was harder to get down.

Going to have to drop a few pounds me thinks.

And now, ive got a botch of a cold. I was totally knackered on Saturday, spent all day and all night sleeping. Sunday, with the help of some caffeine i was fine. Trained Sunday morning, no spotters so did some floor pressing, tri, shoulder and lat work. a westside inspired workout. Really enjoyed it.

Im a bit gutted about not getting going on the intense mesocycle. was really looking forward to it.

I think it may come from the 2 week 'break' speed work BS in the middle. Personally, i think a week long deload would have been sufficient and would have kept motivation high.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Right, ive decided to knock Smolov on the head for the time being. With missing so many session im running really late to be able to train enough on my other lifts for upcoming comps.

Im going to be running a westside comp log here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/91326-mikes-pl-log.html

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Plan is to run Smolov again late this year early next year.


----------

